# C. tonkinensis



## Ben Belton (Mar 14, 2004)

I had some of this awhile back. It came in good shape, but just never thrived for me. It slowly faded away. I suppose too that moving and tearing the tank down that it was in did not help either.

This plant is not easy to get in this country and I was very excited to get it.

I was wondering if anyone else has had this plant and was successful in getting it to survive. I have more coming this week I hope.

Any tips would be appreciated.

Thanks, 
Ben


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Hey Ben,

Good to see you here! Where are you getting the tonkinensis from this time?


----------



## Steve Pituch (Jan 25, 2004)

*tonkinensis*

Charley (Low coaster) has it. He can send you a list if you email him at :
[email protected]

Regards,

Steve


----------



## Ben Belton (Mar 14, 2004)

That's where I'm getting it from. He has one bunch left after he sends me mine.

Any tips anyone?

I don't want it to fade away this time.

Ben


----------



## oh-yeah (Feb 7, 2004)

*C.tonkenensis*

I also would like to hear from anyone who has had success with C.tonkenensis. By the looks of the plants I have received they are collected rather than cultivated which 1. means they could be endangered and 2. means they are hard to cultivate. I have tried above and below water as well as different subtrates and so far zilch. I get a few green leaves and then nothing.I would appreciate some success stories of any degree. Jack


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Ben was kind enough to give me one of his tonkinensis and it's doing well so far. Two weeks after replanting I've got a respectable leaf growing. Time will tell, but I don't think there will be any problems over the long term. 

Best,
Phil


----------



## aquaverde (Feb 9, 2004)

What growing conditions do you have it under, Phil?


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Lighting: 2x 40watt T-12
Substrate: Sand, compost, peat, and Profile. 

The tank holds enough water to just barely cover the top of the container so the plant is actually in 1cm of water above the substrate.

It gets misted with discus tank water every day and with a PMDD spray once or twice a week.


----------



## aquaverde (Feb 9, 2004)

Thanks for the response, Phil. It's just about the time for an emersed setup for me.

Think I'll go reread all those threads on this that were flying around the last month or so. I lost my lone C. tonkinensis submersed, so it just makes sense to have some sort of emersed safety stock to keep from completely losing a species.


----------



## Daemonfly (Mar 21, 2004)

Similar to what I've been starting to do. Not sure if some of my crypts(and other rare-in-US plants) will do well in the tanks, so have moved a few pieces of each into emersed setups.


----------



## vinz (Feb 19, 2004)

I've got mine in a soil substrate (1 inch) topped with Flourite (1 inch) in a non-CO2 setup. It gets some Flourish Excel dosed as recommended and a weekly dose of Easylife Pro-Fito. The tank, 10 gallons, is in my balcony where it gets about 12 hours of ambient light and 16 hrs (haven't installed a timer yet, so it has to wait till I get home from work) of an 11W PL. Filtration is the smallest Eheim Liberty and the setup is about a little more then month old.

The C. tonkinensis is growing very slowly, as is most of the plants (Marsilea quadrifolia, C. wendtii 'green', C. nurii, C. griffitii, Anubias barteri var. nana and Java moss) in the tank.


----------

